# Selling Hacked Items Rant



## CowKing (Apr 15, 2020)

I really want to vent about this but I honestly don't know where to vent so I hope y'all don't mind if I put it here.

I just want to say that I don't have anything against hacking, but only if it's for private or personal use. If you're using hacks for profitable gain or for online economical reasons, however, that's a whole different story.

Recently, selling hacked tickets, items, and bells for real-world money is becoming more common in the AC community, and it sucks because I feel like it's ruining the online economy and it undermines the work me and many other people go through to get the items fairly. I work my butt off to hunt and sell fish bait, and it sucks that someone can just hack it in and sell a stack for 10 bucks. (Yes, it's that expensive)

And then it gets worse when people in the YouTube community are endorsing this behavior. Recently, one of my favorite Animal Crossing streamers took a sponsor for a site that hacks in anything and sells them to you. Whenever someone tries to call him out on it, he just responds with "then just don't use the service lol it's safe" without even acknowledging that not only does this break Nintendo's EULA, but it's also extremely immoral. I get that he was paid to say that, but still, it's kinda scummy he's promoting something like that, and that situation lead me to post this rant.

What do you guys think about this whole mess?


----------



## Mairen (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm not against hacking for personal use. Do what you wish with your game, but yes, I agree that the moment you start bringing those items online and distributing them to the community it can wreck all kinds of havoc. It's very unfortunate that we cannot do anything about this, but there's the difficulty with the issue of proving someone is marketing hacked items or legitimately gained items if the person is denying it. Keep your spirits up my friend, there are still fair players out there.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 15, 2020)

Augh seriously? Who was the YouTuber?
I don’t wanna be that person but I feel like now that animal crossing is suddenly more mainstream it’s bringing in more toxic behavior


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 15, 2020)

Eirrinn said:


> Augh seriously? Who was the YouTuber?



I’m interested to know too! That’s pretty bad that they’re promoting something like that


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 15, 2020)

Hacking was a thing in new leaf too of course, but i think now that the games a lot more popular its become a bigger issue, sadly. Its something we just have to deal with and its something that would probably happen to any game like this. People suck
Clarification: im fine with hacking, i used to hack in NL but only to decorate my town. Undermining the hard work of people who actually worked to get stacks and stacks of materials really, really sucks.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 15, 2020)

Lowkey kind of curious who that youtuber is as well, if you don't want to publicly call them out, mind sending his/her name in PM's?

And are people really buying bait for 10 bucks? Woah. With how expensive NMT's are, I kind of don't want to be apart of the online economy any more.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 15, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> Lowkey kind of curious who that youtuber is as well, if you don't want to publicly call them out, mind sending his/her name in PM's?
> 
> And are people really buying bait for 10 bucks? Woah. With how expensive NMT's are, I kind of don't want to be apart of the online economy any more.



If it's not against the site's rules, I can post the Youtuber's name

But, yeah, fish bait is SUPER expensive rn, it's cheaper to buy them in bulk but still, yikes


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 15, 2020)

Mairen said:


> I'm not against hacking for personal use. Do what you wish with your game, but yes, I agree that the moment you start bringing those items online and distributing them to the community it can wreck all kinds of havoc. It's very unfortunate that we cannot do anything about this, but there's the difficulty with the issue of proving someone is marketing hacked items or legitimately gained items if the person is denying it. Keep your spirits up my friend, there are still fair players out there.


have to second this. if you want to use it for personal reasons, because, say, you can't invest a lot of time in the game like you would have if you were younger and not saddled with work, or if you just want to treat yourself to something, i don't see a problem with it. it only becomes a problem if people start to circulate those hacked items, selling/distributing them for "low" prices that are affordable for almost anyone (last time i checked 400 NMT were € 15,- on ebay) and those people taking the bait because they think they have that money to spare. it basically keeps inflating prices to an extend where people that uphold "old values" of making their money via ingame grinding are at a severe disadvantage and usually can't even trade stuff like they normally would, because those prices - and the market that adapts to them - is just not affordable for them.



Eirrinn said:


> I don’t wanna be that person but I feel like now that animal crossing is suddenly more mainstream it’s bringing in more toxic behavior


honestly? thinking back to the whole "seeding" stuff in WW, it wasn't "not toxic" before, but the toxicity certainly wasn't as large as it is now. the animal crossing series gaining new fans is good, but from what i've personally seen on my twitter TL alone is ... not the best. yes, not everyone is the same, everyone has different preferences, but the moment i see people tweeting about how "time travelling is bad and time travellers are ruining the game", "here is why all villagers in AC are lovely and you are ugly on the inside for hating barold that absolutely does not FIT with your island theme" and wanting to make "x specific thing in animal crossing that is very nsfw" and their followers encouraging them, it just boggles my mind?

i recently saw someone charge 200k entry fee bc one of their villagers was giving out DIY recipes for some item. i'm out of here.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 15, 2020)

Unfortunately hacking is part of many video game communities, not just Animal Crossing. Not surprised there's hackers trading stuff. There's no way to stop them from doing it. If you don't like it, I feel like some people are more obvious than others about their hacking/cloning. If they have multiple copies of super rare, hard to get items, and not only that but can somehow restock them super fast (TTing can get you things quicker, but not as fast as hacking), then they're likely a hacker or at least know someone who is and is getting stock from them.



moonrose said:


> Hacking was a thing in new leaf too of course



Yep, I think people need to remember that. It's not just the people who hacked to remove rocks or do other town decorating-related stuff. If you got the 7-11 set or the Fueki set in New Leaf via trades, for example, there's about a 99% chance those items you got were hacked and/or cloned. They were Japan only, limited time, and non-reorderable. Why would people trade their legitimately obtained ones to you?


----------



## Fey (Apr 15, 2020)

Definitely think your frustration is justified!

I have a pretty clear “code of honor” for my personal playstyle, so when I did hack in
NL, it was only for aesthetic purposes. To give an example: There was not a single flower or tree that I hadn’t grown myself, and I made sure to move things ingame whenever possible instead of just plopping them down with the system.

I did this because it felt right and earned that way, but also because it kept the game fun. It might not be enough for consolation, but I’m pretty sure people who do what these hackers are doing—or pay real money for it—are getting a vastly inferior experience in the long run.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 15, 2020)

CowKing said:


> If it's not against the site's rules, I can post the Youtuber's name
> 
> But, yeah, fish bait is SUPER expensive rn, it's cheaper to buy them in bulk but still, yikes


You can DM and then if you want. I just wanna make sure I don’t watch them LOL


----------



## tajikey (Apr 15, 2020)

What about the use of Amiibo stickers or cards not officially licensed by Nintendo? Just curious if the same angst applies to those.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 15, 2020)

Lazaros said:


> honestly? thinking back to the whole "seeding" stuff in WW, it wasn't "not toxic" before, but the toxicity certainly wasn't as large as it is now. the animal crossing series gaining new fans is good, but from what i've personally seen on my twitter TL alone is ... not the best. yes, not everyone is the same, everyone has different preferences, but the moment i see people tweeting about how "time travelling is bad and time travellers are ruining the game", "here is why all villagers in AC are lovely and you are ugly on the inside for hating barold that absolutely does not FIT with your island theme" and wanting to make "x specific thing in animal crossing that is very nsfw" and their followers encouraging them, it just boggles my mind?
> 
> i recently saw someone charge 200k entry fee bc one of their villagers was giving out DIY recipes for some item. i'm out of here.



Yeah, I don't remember TT being controversial back then, but then again I joined AC in the NL days and I wasn't really apart of the online community at the time, but still. It's so stupid that people are policing how you play a game that's meant to accommodate to your own personal playstyle.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



tajikey said:


> What about the use of Amiibo stickers or cards not officially licensed by Nintendo? Just curious if the same angst applies to those.



I don't really have the knowledge on the topic, but I'm kind of fine with it if you're trying to get in villagers that you just can't find no matter what (Marshall's amiibo is like over $100, it's insane). But selling them off is a big no-no.


----------



## Stil (Apr 15, 2020)

CowKing said:


> I don't really have the knowledge on the topic, but I'm kind of fine with it if you're trying to get in villagers that you just can't find no matter what (Marshall's amiibo is like over $100, it's insane). But selling them off is a big no-no.


I disagree. If somebody spends $125 on a Marshall card, then they can do what they'd like with it.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 15, 2020)

Infinity said:


> I disagree. If somebody spends $125 on a Marshall card, then they can do what they'd like with it.



I mean if you wanna sell Amiibo Marshal, go for it. I don't consider that bad in any way. You're completely right, they worked to get that money to buy the Amiibo. I'm talking about the people who make their own Amiibos and stuff, the ones not licensed by Nintendo


----------



## Stil (Apr 15, 2020)

CowKing said:


> I mean if you wanna sell Amiibo Marshal, go for it. I don't consider that bad in any way. You're completely right, they worked to get that money to buy the Amiibo. I'm talking about the people who make their own Amiibos and stuff, the ones not licensed by Nintendo


Oh.. If somebody is MAKING amiibos, then thats a different story.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 15, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Oh.. If somebody is MAKING amiibos, then thats a different story.


Yeah, that's what I meant, lol, sorry for the confusion!
I'm 100% okay with people selling villager Amiibos!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 15, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Yeah, I don't remember TT being controversial back then, but then again I joined AC in the NL days and I wasn't really apart of the online community at the time, but still. It's so stupid that people are policing how you play a game that's meant to accommodate to your own personal playstyle.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020
> 
> ...



10-4. I tend to agree. Buying a sticker Amiibo for personal use should be fine, but buying a sticker to move a villager in, then selling the villager...that seems questionable.


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 15, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Yeah, I don't remember TT being controversial back then, but then again I joined AC in the NL days and I wasn't really apart of the online community at the time, but still. It's so stupid that people are policing how you play a game that's meant to accommodate to your own personal playstyle.
> 
> I don't really have the knowledge on the topic, but I'm kind of fine with it if you're trying to get in villagers that you just can't find no matter what (Marshall's amiibo is like over $100, it's insane). But selling them off is a big no-no.


i don't even know where the controversity around it came from, other than from - speaking from my own experience with some "friends" - it being an unfair advantage for the time traveller, because they get their hands on certain stuff way faster and can, in turn, make money easier, pay their loans of faster, etc. i wasn't around for anything until NL already was pretty much dead meat, simply because i wasn't very social and not as fluent in english. the AC community in my country came and died with WW. 
everyone has their own reasons for it, and mine just pretty much is: i'm quarantined, i need something to do, and if someone is telling me i have to fish the same 10 sea bass out of the vast animal crossing ocean for the next 5 hours, i'm simply going to combust. and once i can go back to work, i won't have time for NH anymore, so I'd like to get it done now before it turns into a year long project before i delete it all bc i came to hate it.

and honestly, if you really want a certain villager (like, say, marshmallow squirrel) and people are suddenly inflating the actual card price because ... ya know, they gotta make money, then by all means, go buy nfc cards/chips and give yourself your dreamies.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 15, 2020)

Are people still hacking items? I feel like its super unfair to us who don't know how / don't want to hack items


----------



## CowKing (Apr 15, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> Are people still hacking items? I feel like its super unfair to us who don't know how / don't want to hack items



If you think it's unfair, then learn how to hack. You don't need to be a programming genius to do it, at least not in NL, you do. My friend was able to hack her 3DS pretty easily.
If people are using hacking to bring in items (NOT TO RESELL THEM MIND YOU), I don't think it's unfair because they learned and went through the work to set up their console and bring the items/villagers in.


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 15, 2020)

...it's just a game. If I wasn't so lazy I'd probably start racking up bells and sell them for irl money, gotta make some coins


----------



## Jas (Apr 15, 2020)

i think it's okay to hack/do whatever you want in your own game (i don't really know anything about hacking but i've seen some really pretty new leaf towns!) but it's gross to introduce hacking into someone else's game - especially since buyers often don't know that the items that they're receiving are hacked!!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 15, 2020)

CowKing said:


> If you think it's unfair, then learn how to hack. You don't need to be a programming genius to do it, at least not in NL, you do. My friend was able to hack her 3DS pretty easily.
> If people are using hacking to bring in items (NOT TO RESELL THEM MIND YOU), I don't think it's unfair because they learned and went through the work to set up their console and bring the items/villagers in.


oh I'm sorry I didn't explain very well
I think it's unfair for them to hack and then sell them off for profit and gain a lot of money, similar to your views


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 15, 2020)

Agreed, it's completely messed up trading and currency on the forums


----------



## CowKing (Apr 15, 2020)

hydrophonic said:


> ...it's just a game. If I wasn't so lazy I'd probably start racking up bells and sell them for irl money, gotta make some coins


It's not about the game, it's about the economy.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



Aleigh said:


> oh I'm sorry I didn't explain very well
> I think it's unfair for them to hack and then sell them off for profit and gain a lot of money, similar to your views


Oh, my bad! Lol! Yeah I completely agree



Jas said:


> i think it's okay to hack/do whatever you want in your own game (i don't really know anything about hacking but i've seen some really pretty new leaf towns!) but it's gross to introduce hacking into someone else's game - especially since buyers often don't know that the items that they're receiving are hacked!!



Yep, I'm pretty sure I have a duped royal crown from when the forums allowed the crowns to be sold on the first few days and I feel so dirty about it


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 15, 2020)

Personally I would never hack my game, it would ruin the fun out of it for me. However, people being over others hacking is just silly. The game first of all doesn't know if an item you receive is hacked. Like legit hacks in Pokemon. It's a legit item just obtained in unethical ways. Also the subject of morality doesn't really apply here. No one is getting hurt from a hacker. Even if he's selling the items or villagers, the people buying are buying. Again the game doesn't know if the item or villager is hacked unless there's a direct code change like in NL.

I personally do not like TT, but Cycling villages are pretty much in the same boat. No matter how you want to justify it yourself, the game is being manipulated to get an item/villager to cycle or trade out. Profit or not it's being taken advantage of for a purpose. 

Ethics man.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 15, 2020)

Well, AbdallahSmash on Youtube did a whole tutorial on how to hack royal crowns and other items.
I kind of started disliking him after that, to be honest.
He also constantly mocks people who interact with their villagers - I mean, why are you even playing AC if you're not into the villagers?
It defeats the whole purpose of the game. The villagers are what brings in charm into this game and makes it stand apart from other simulation games.

So yeah, I get that I went a bit off-topic here but even though that crown-spinning glitch was fixed, I'm sure there are other ways to hack as you can buy, basically, a limitless supply of NMT's off of e-bay for real money or even some villagers like Raymond.
So yeah, hacking exists.
People who traded in New Leaf and claimed that they didn't hack when they had limitless supplies of rare sets were plain lying.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



KeatAlex said:


> Personally I would never hack my game, it would ruin the fun out of it for me. However, people being over others hacking is just silly. The game first of all doesn't know if an item you receive is hacked. Like legit hacks in Pokemon. It's a legit item just obtained in unethical ways. Also the subject of morality doesn't really apply here. No one is getting hurt from a hacker. Even if he's selling the items or villagers, the people buying are buying. Again the game doesn't know if the item or villager is hacked unless there's a direct code change like in NL.
> 
> I personally do not like TT, but Cycling villages are pretty much in the same boat. No matter how you want to justify it yourself, the game is being manipulated to get an item/villager to cycle or trade out. Profit or not it's being taken advantage of for a purpose.
> 
> Ethics man.


Yes, but if you are hacking items and then selling them for real money or ridiculous amounts of NMT's or bells, then it kind of makes it impossible for normal players to obtain those items.
Now, I get that it's up to the person if they want to give into this or not but what I mean is that if you're not spending actual money on the game to acquire 1000+ NMT's, then you'll probably never acquire certain items. That, to me, is a bit unfair.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 15, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Well, AbdallahSmash on Youtube did a whole tutorial on how to hack royal crowns and other items.
> I kind fo started disliking him after that, to be honest.
> He also constantly mocks people who interact with their villagers - I mean, why are you even playing AC if you're not into the villagers?
> It defeats the whole purpose of the game. The villagers are what bring in charm into this game.
> ...



The fact that the entertainers in our community are so toxic like that is horrible... Our community is bigger than it's ever been and the fact this could be newcomers' first impression upsets me alot
Hopefully none of the people who learned the duplication glitch from that video turned around and tried to make a profit off of it off other people


----------



## cheezu (Apr 15, 2020)

CowKing said:


> The fact that the entertainers in our community are so toxic like that is horrible... Our community is bigger than it's ever been and the fact this could be newcomers' first impression upsets me alot
> Hopefully none of the people who learned the duplication glitch from that video turned around and tried to make a profit off of it off other people


I'm sure they have.
A lot of his viewers are kids who, obviously, look up to him, and he was basically encouraging everyone to do it and become bell-onaires.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 15, 2020)

Are we talking about legit hacking i.e. code modification or glitch exploitation e.g duplication, but I think some people in this thread are getting confused.


cheezu said:


> Well, AbdallahSmash on Youtube did a whole tutorial on how to hack royal crowns and other items.
> I kind of started disliking him after that, to be honest.



Duplication glitch =/= hacking.


----------



## trickyfox (Apr 15, 2020)

People are also hacking by editing savefiles. I have seen (sold) Raymonds on my local ebay-like website, for 150~200 usd...


----------



## Raz (Apr 15, 2020)

I hate this kind of thing. I used to play a few games that became unplayable because of hacking. It's a shame that AC is now plagued by two of the worst problems an online game can have: cheaters/hackers and people who insist to make a business out of a game.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



Bioness said:


> Are we talking about legit hacking i.e. code modification or glitch exploitation e.g duplication, but I think some people in this thread are getting confused.
> 
> 
> Duplication glitch =/= hacking.


Both have the same effect in the end, it doesn't matter


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 15, 2020)

Eirrinn said:


> Augh seriously? Who was the YouTuber?
> I don’t wanna be that person but I feel like now that animal crossing is suddenly more mainstream it’s bringing in more toxic behavior



This is why I boycotted Smash Ultimate.  Don't ever bring AC to the mainstream.  This is what I predict will happen.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 15, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> This is why I boycotted Smash Ultimate.  Don't ever bring AC to the mainstream.  This is what I predict will happen.


Maybe I'm just a bit confused here but... You boycotted Smash because of the community, something that is beyond Nintendo's control?


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 15, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Maybe I'm just a bit confused here but... You boycotted Smash because of the community, something that is beyond Nintendo's control?



I was not happy with AC in Smash because I knew it would bring in toxic players.  Why is Isabelle fighting in smash, she literally avoid conflicts if she can.  You're telling me AC is a pegi 3 (3 year old game) and yet they are in a fighting game?

Also I wasn't happy when Pocket camp got release.  For one it delay New Horizon and probably one of the reason why New Horizon is unfinish.  Those two factors are why the AC community now is not what it used to be.

Take those two factors out and AC isn't as popular as it is now.  It has always been a niche franchise.  And AC doesn't need to be in Smash anyway.  I never wanted AC to be popular because AC is close to my heart and when it become popular, Nintendo doesn't need to rely on their old "vet" anymore as now their cashflow is from all the newcomers.  I seen this happen with two many games with strong fanbase that supported the developers from the very beginning only to get screw in the end.  I been apart of multiple franchise like this.  

For example a huge fan of the original Guild Wars but when Nexon got their hand on it, they started to restrict everything.  Dye used to be unlimited use and now was severely limited to one use per item.

There many franchise where it became big and the developers and publishers screw over their long supporting fans (the only reason they exist) in favor of the cashcow that is new casual fans.

I'm also never wrong when it come to future prediction because I look through the lense of history and how history always repeat.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 15, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Yeah, I don't remember TT being controversial back then, but then again I joined AC in the NL days and I wasn't really apart of the online community at the time, but still. It's so stupid that people are policing how you play a game that's meant to accommodate to your own personal playstyle.


Sorry to go on a tangent, but yeah, that's unfortunately the current state of pretty much all video game communities. Theres so many elitists that go rabid over other people not playing the games how the elitists want them to play, no matter how private or single-player they're playing. Remember when people tried to call using an official, built-in mechanic to rewind old games cheating in the digital re-releases of old Nintendo games on the switch? How nasty people would get at the devs and other players for including/playing on easy mode? 

It's all awful and its somehow gotten worse. I didnt think you could be elitist like that with animal crossing but now we got people saying you're a lesser human being for TTing

But yeah, back onto the topic I fully agree with everything you've said. I support people in their hacking endeavors for personal use and fun, but there's simply no excuse to sell hacked items. It's nothing but disingenuous.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 15, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I was not happy with AC in Smash because I knew it would bring in toxic players.  Why is Isabelle fighting in smash, she literally avoid conflicts if she can.  You're telling me AC is a pegi 3 (3 year old game) and yet they are in a fighting game?
> 
> Also I wasn't happy when Pocket camp got release.  For one it delay New Horizon and probably one of the reason why New Horizon is unfinish.  Those two factors are why the AC community now is not what it used to be.
> 
> ...



Well I'm actually glad Animal Crossing is more mainstream. Otherwise, I probably wouldn't have gotten into it. I know I've been complaining about the toxicity of the community all throughout this thread but that's only a few bad apples. The Animal Crossing community is and has been great for years, and that didn't change just because it got popular. You're focusing too much on the negatives, man...


----------



## Stil (Apr 15, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Why is Isabelle fighting in smash, she literally avoid conflicts if she can.


Idk dude... have you seen those animal crossing and DOOM trailers?


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 15, 2020)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 15, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Well I'm actually glad Animal Crossing is more mainstream. Otherwise, I probably wouldn't have gotten into it. I know I've been complaining about the toxicity of the community all throughout this thread but that's only a few bad apples. The Animal Crossing community is and has been great for years, and that didn't change just because it got popular. You're focusing too much on the negatives, man...



Is this your first AC game?  Animal Crossing has never been popular until now.  When I browse the trading/selling board here and on other site, it makes me sick to my stomach.  

I'm not even talking about this site alone, the greed on turnip exchange for example and people selling for real money should have their account ban.  If I found my Ebay account, I would report everyone of them.  

Taking advantages of people in this crisis and may be the root cause of the next AC game to have microtransaction.  Don't say it won't happen.  Everyone on here several years ago told me to not worry that we would get multiple island per switch..... yeah because Nintendo wouldn't go this far....  Yeah Right!  

The writing is on the wall.  There a good chance the next AC game will have microtransaction.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 15, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Is this your first AC game?  Animal Crossing has never been popular until now.  When I browse the trading/selling board here and on other site, it makes me sick to my stomach.



New Leaf was my first game, but I remember that game having a lot of attention towards it, and the hype for New Horizons brought me back into AC
Also chill dude o-o


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 15, 2020)

CowKing said:


> New Leaf was my first game, but I remember that game having a lot of attention towards it, and the hype for New Horizons brought me back into AC
> Also chill dude o-o



Nope I don't chill on this subject.  People are trying to destroy my entertainment like they have done to so many of my beloved past franchises.  This is more than just a game for me.

I hate Youtubers and streamers, nothing worst than AC becoming popular.  A community growing big is never a good thing.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 15, 2020)

Bioness said:


> Are we talking about legit hacking i.e. code modification or glitch exploitation e.g duplication, but I think some people in this thread are getting confused.
> 
> 
> Duplication glitch =/= hacking.


Maybe dupe glitching is not hacking per se, but I think that's what the post was mostly referring to. It has adverse effects on the gaming community in my opinion regardless.
Like people selling duplicated 7-Eleven items back in NL for exorbitant amounts of bells or, in some cases, real money.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 15, 2020)

Raz said:


> Both have the same effect in the end, it doesn't matter



Hacking is a near automatic ban for Nintendo Online and can involve far more than hyperinflating the bell economy, Nintendo has yet to ban someone for using an exploit unless they were posting about it on their services.


----------



## Lucky22 (Apr 15, 2020)

Ugh that super sucky honestky!!! Like hacked items can end up ruining people's f and everything that's just trashy to do any of that :\


----------



## CowKing (Apr 15, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Nope I don't chill on this subject.  People are trying to destroy my entertainment like they have done to so many of my beloved past franchises.  This is more than just a game for me.
> 
> I hate Youtubers and streamers, nothing worst than AC becoming popular.  A community growing big is never a good thing.



Oof... Just... Oof, dude. You're actually kinda bumming me out a bit.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 15, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Nope I don't chill on this subject.  People are trying to destroy my entertainment like they have done to so many of my beloved past franchises.  This is more than just a game for me.
> 
> I hate Youtubers and streamers, nothing worst than AC becoming popular.  A community growing big is never a good thing.


I have pretty much the same mindset as you. Thank you for putting my thoughts into words lmao
But yeah on a serious note, and as I was saying earlier, there is an abundance of new players and a lot of them are spreading negativity and toxicity and getting all the giant egos. I mean, look at this site! The pages can barely load because there are so many people on it at once, and that's never been a problem before. So many users that are posting say they've joined just this week! It's crazy. I'm not saying that's a bad thing, and I'm def not saying the people on here are toxic, I'm just giving an example on how much more hyped ACNH was in regards to every other AC game.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 15, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Is this your first AC game?  Animal Crossing has never been popular until now.  When I browse the trading/selling board here and on other site, it makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> I'm not even talking about this site alone, the greed on turnip exchange for example and people selling for real money should have their account ban.  If I found my Ebay account, I would report everyone of them.
> 
> ...


I took a look today for the first time.

Made me a little sick as well.

I hope when I trade for items that there will be decent people who will accept a *fair* price, be it in game bells or TBT.

I won't be grinding for Crook Mile Tickets.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 15, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> I have pretty much the same mindset as you. Thank you for putting my thoughts into words lmao
> But yeah on a serious note, and as I was saying earlier, there is an abundance of new players and a lot of them are spreading negativity and toxicity and getting all the giant egos. I mean, look at this site! The pages can barely load because there are so many people on it at once, and that's never been a problem before. So many users that are posting say they've joined just this week! It's crazy. I'm not saying that's a bad thing, and I'm def not saying the people on here are toxic, I'm just giving an example on how much more hyped ACNH was in regards to every other AC game.



A lot of the new players have actually been pretty chill, you're focusing too much on the vocal minority. This community is awesome, there's just a few bad apples...


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 15, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Nope I don't chill on this subject.  People are trying to destroy my entertainment like they have done to so many of my beloved past franchises.  This is more than just a game for me.
> 
> I hate Youtubers and streamers, nothing worst than AC becoming popular.  A community growing big is never a good thing.


Lone I hate to be rude but you always over react on every thread I see you in. You need to calm down


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 15, 2020)

CowKing said:


> A lot of the new players have actually been pretty chill, you're focusing too much on the vocal minority. This community is awesome, there's just a few bad apples...


There are more than a few but that's what comes with it becoming more popular. There's always going to be a percentage of "bad apples" no matter what fandom it is, no matter what game, no matter how many people are playing. What I'm trying to say is the higher populated the AC gets, the more "bad apples" are gonna arise from it. Even if the ratio is 100:1 good to bad (made up number), the more people that join, the more people are going to be bad, yanno? I'm not the best at explaining things I apologize

But in the end we really can't change anything, so we just gotta go with the flow and focus us being the good ones of the bunch


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 15, 2020)

CowKing said:


> A lot of the new players have actually been pretty chill, you're focusing too much on the vocal minority. This community is awesome, there's just a few bad apples...



AC community is more than just this site. This site has a few bad apples, other sites have more than a few bad apples.  But it still only take a few bad apples to ruin it.  For example, a small majority of people dupe, but those people affect the economy for who knows how long.  Back when New Leaf release, a lot of people have never even heard of the AC franchise.  But with pocketcamp and more recently AC Smash, it now becoming one of Nintendo main franchise.  And you know mobile user, they have no problem with micro-transaction since they are used to it.

Those people who buy on Ebay probably came to AC via Pocketcamp.  And mobile user are the worst offender as they literally single handitly ruin an entire generation of gaming.  

They are the reason why micro-transaction, DLC, season passes exist in the first place because prior to mobile gaming, the only thing we had was CD key for PC and full fledge expansion pack.  And of course MMORGP monthy subscriptions.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



Eirrinn said:


> Lone I hate to be rude but you always over react on every thread I see you in. You need to calm down



I wish I could link you to my old thread when people told me that everything was going to be okay.  That Nintendo wouldn't do us dirty like they did with one profile per switch. Everyone on here assured me that we would get multiple island since the only reason we had to buy another game was due to the 3DS console limitation.  

I listen to other but was still very cautious. Turn out I was right.  Nintendo did do us dirty and people who say Nintendo would never "do this and that", well they were wrong.  It better to over-react and be cautious then to under-react and be wrong.  

Some people even say Nintendo would never implement micro-transaction...so what exactly is Pocket Camp then?  Buying an extra Switch for another save profile is the ultimate cashgrab.  This is EA level.  This is making Microsoft look not as bad.  

Nintendo is so anti-consumer that you can't even share stuff in this game without online membership.  On Xbox and PS4, you can't play online but you could still access other online features.  Not the case with Animal Crossing.  Can't download QR code or get mail via another player without online.  

Nintendo right now is the most anti-consumer out of all three console manufacture and that just sad.  Xbox did right when they fire that greedy CEO after their greed backfire on them.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 15, 2020)

Bioness said:


> Hacking is a near automatic ban for Nintendo Online and can involve far more than hyperinflating the bell economy, Nintendo has yet to ban someone for using an exploit unless they were posting about it on their services.


Well, I think the thread was referring to "duping", "glitching" or whatever else you may want to call it.
At least that's what I understood it to be - not hacking the Switch or selling pirated copies of games or anything like that.
Regardless, I'm not saying that people who dupe should necessarily be banned by Nintendo but
a) I think the game should be designed in a way as to make that impossible. The fact that the crown glitch was abused so early on in the game messed up the whole economy on the forums because now people can actually pay a billion bells for their villagers whereas someone who has been playing legitimately from the start, probably hasn't even paid off their house loan yet.
b) Admins should be wary of traders who keep on trading a countless number of a limited series and asking ridiculous prices for it because there's no way they're obtaining them without duping.
c) Villagers being auctioned off for ridiculous amounts of NMT's - I've put in over 140 hours into this game already and have been playing since launch. I fulfill all the daily tasks to unlock more Nook Miles but I don't get how someone can actually obtain 5000 Nook tickets in-game unless they're duping.

These are just my thoughts on it but to each their own.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 15, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> AC community is more than just this site. This site has a few bad apples, other sites have more than a few bad apples.  But it still only take a few bad apples to ruin it.  For example, a small majority of people dupe, but those people affect the economy for who knows how long.  Back when New Leaf release, a lot of people have never even heard of the AC franchise.  But with pocketcamp and more recently AC Smash, it now becoming one of Nintendo main franchise.  And you know mobile user, they have no problem with micro-transaction since they are used to it.
> 
> Those people who buy on Ebay probably came to AC via Pocketcamp.  And mobile user are the worst offender as they literally single handitly ruin an entire generation of gaming.
> 
> ...


Oooook man
Maybe you need a break from AC


----------



## CowKing (Apr 15, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> AC community is more than just this site. This site has a few bad apples, other sites have more than a few bad apples.  But it still only take a few bad apples to ruin it.  For example, a small majority of people dupe, but those people affect the economy for who knows how long.  Back when New Leaf release, a lot of people have never even heard of the AC franchise.  But with pocketcamp and more recently AC Smash, it now becoming one of Nintendo main franchise.  And you know mobile user, they have no problem with micro-transaction since they are used to it.
> 
> Those people who buy on Ebay probably came to AC via Pocketcamp.  And mobile user are the worst offender as they literally single handitly ruin an entire generation of gaming.
> 
> ...



There it is, the whole EA thing all over again.

We're not even talking about Nintendo, we're talking about the community. 

I'm not even going to bother with you tbh


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 15, 2020)

Eirrinn said:


> Oooook man
> Maybe you need a break from AC



No way AC alone have change my sleeping pattern for the better.  Something I couldn't do even with sleep meds.  AC is therapy for me, it like meditation.  I have 300+ hours and not one bit burnout.  What other game can do this?  There is no other game than can do this.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



CowKing said:


> There it is, the whole EA thing all over again.
> 
> We're not even talking about Nintendo, we're talking about the community.
> 
> I'm not even going to bother with you tbh



You do what is best for you, that all we can do in this day and age.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 15, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Nope I don't chill on this subject.  People are trying to destroy my entertainment like they have done to so many of my beloved past franchises.  This is more than just a game for me.
> 
> I hate Youtubers and streamers, nothing worst than AC becoming popular.  A community growing big is never a good thing.



Part of me is like "I'm glad more people are getting into this game I've adored for over a decade!"
But then also I agree with pretty much everything you said. The community has always had it's issues but I feel like it's a lot worse now. I've slowly started limiting myself on trading with others. I've found a small group of people on discord that I mostly play with now.

(also yikes nexon i forgot about that site ugh)


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 15, 2020)

See, I wouldn't even hate hacked items that much if they brought down the prices in the economy overall. Instead, people have used it to charge exuberant amounts of money or NMT for pretty much everything. It's insane! New Leaf's online economy was pretty steady and reasonable-ish for the first few months before things started blowing up, but New Horizon's didn't even get off the ground.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 15, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Is this your first AC game?  Animal Crossing has never been popular until now.



Am I missing something?

New Leaf was the 7th most sold 3DS of all-time (over 12 million copies).

Wild World was 9th most sold DS game of all-time (over 11 million copies).


----------



## roseychuu (Apr 15, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Nope I don't chill on this subject.  People are trying to destroy my entertainment like they have done to so many of my beloved past franchises.  This is more than just a game for me.
> 
> I hate Youtubers and streamers, nothing worst than AC becoming popular.  A community growing big is never a good thing.


I think people will only destroy your entertainment if you let them. I'm sorry to hear you've had such bad experiences, I'm sure we can all contest with the bad we have seen and the ugly that can come out of anything growing into popularity, especially something we love dearly. That's how I felt for some time when Breath of the Wild brought more people to the Zelda series (a franchise I love and adore with my entire being), but I didn't let that ruin the franchise for me. Instead of focusing on all the negatives, I would disengage yourself from all those negatives entirely, including this site if it makes you feel that way. 

Like Licorice said, It's best to limit yourself and focus on trading with friends and people who you know you can trust. That's what me and two different friend groups do and It's a lot of fun. People will only "destroy" your entertainment if you let that consume you. I hope you can find at least some small things that bring you joy in this community and game.


----------



## CodyMKW (Apr 15, 2020)

if you spend real money on something like fish bait you really need help lol


----------



## IslandGuy (Apr 15, 2020)

I agree with all of your points.


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 16, 2020)

To let your happiness be ruled out by how other people play the game, or even that the game is gaining popularity... I just don't see how you let it affect you like that?


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 16, 2020)

Infinity said:


> I disagree. If somebody spends $125 on a Marshall card, then they can do what they'd like with it.



They can personally do what they want with it such as scan it, sell it again, or give it away, but using it to create more copies most likely is illegal and breaks copyright laws.


----------



## Mello (Apr 16, 2020)

This happens in almost every game in the last 10 years though. There's trainers, save editors, selling in game stuff for real money, MMOs and gold selling bots. I'm not really seeing how this happening in Animal Crossing too comes as a surprise.



KeatAlex said:


> To let your happiness be ruled out by how other people play the game, or even that the game is gaining popularity... I just don't see how you let it affect you like that?


Agreed.



CowKing said:


> Recently, selling hacked tickets, items, and bells for real-world money is becoming more common in the AC community, and it sucks because I feel like it's ruining the online economy and it undermines the work me and many other people go through to get the items fairly. I work my butt off to hunt and sell fish bait, and it sucks that someone can just hack it in and sell a stack for 10 bucks. (Yes, it's that expensive)


 I don't really understand how someone selling hacked items undermines any work you've done to get those items. *You* know that you worked for those items, you know you did it legitimately, and them hacking the item in doesn't change that fact. That's skin to saying that you feel as though someone who works a lucrative job from home, undermines the work you'd have to do out in the field. Don't let how other people obtain their items bring you down, my guy.


----------



## Stil (Apr 16, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> They can personally do what they want with it such as scan it, sell it again, or give it away, but using it to create more copies most likely is illegal and breaks copyright laws.


yeah, if you keep reading, thats what I was agreeing with


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 16, 2020)

Whoops did not see the post below.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 16, 2020)

I used to struggle with this a bit too. I had this thought before, that when I liked something that was less popular, it made me more unique. I would become annoyed if my interests became "mainstream", and felt that all the people coming on board weren't real fans and were only getting into that stuff to follow the crowd. 

15 years later and I've mellowed out a lot ^___^. I actually find delight when my interests gain popularity. Not only is it easier to find friends who enjoy the same things, but it just makes enjoying that hobby so much more accessible. That, and I just want to share the joy of these things with the whole world. There is the downside that for every 9 positive encounters you'll have in this situation, there will be that 1 person who drags the community down with negative mannerisms. But typically, I hold onto the faith that humans in general are good people.


----------

